# mesquite or other hardwood slabs



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there a place to get mesquite or other hardwood slabs around Deer Park or in the Houston area,about the closes I have found is Huntsville.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check with Clark's Hardwood


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Clarks has them. Woodcraft has mesquite slabs too, but be prepared to get a second mortgage!
You might want to call some small, independent sawmills. There are some on Craigslist. Good luck!


----------



## maccanfish (Dec 31, 2010)

*boadark tree*

fixing to cut one down i think this is hard wood anyone interested ?


----------



## maccanfish (Dec 31, 2010)

979-453 1629


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes - is the tree in Wharton?


----------



## maccanfish (Dec 31, 2010)

yes it is 979 453 1629


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the female tree bears this flower:


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> the female tree bears this flower:


que?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

maccanfish has several osage orange trees and only wants to cut down the ones that produce fruit (horse apples)

osage orange has male trees and female trees - so I found a picture of the female flower so he can figure out which tree to cut down.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

james hines said:


> Is there a place to get mesquite or other hardwood slabs around Deer Park or in the Houston area,about the closes I have found is Huntsville.


Might try this place, James.. in Texas City I think....

http://www.antiquewoods.net/woodbeams/reclaimedwoodbeams.htm


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> maccanfish has several osage orange trees and only wants to cut down the ones that produce fruit (horse apples)
> 
> osage orange has male trees and female trees - so I found a picture of the female flower so he can figure out which tree to cut down.


Ah.

If you need help let me know. Have time/chainsaw/trailer, will travel.

Mike


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> maccanfish has several osage orange trees and only wants to cut down the ones that produce fruit (horse apples)
> 
> osage orange has male trees and female trees - so I found a picture of the female flower so he can figure out which tree to cut down.


Ah.

If you need help let me know. Have time/chainsaw/trailer, will travel.

Mike


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

if you get green wood be carfuful worms and bugs will still be there after you get finish project and you will find new holes and dust around your project. kiln dried wood kills the bugs. clarks wood in the heights or houston hardwood have boards for sure maybe bowl blanks if they just happen to have them. $$$$


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Shawn...It's much simpler than that....The male trees are the one's with the balls...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

or as Mako Mike told me..."it figures the male tree flowers look like a hairy nut sack"


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok guys. Way more information than I need. Ha ha


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Way to throw me under the bus there Shawn.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I need a 7 ft. Straight 4" limb of that to make my self bow.


----------

